# ISO Recipes w/ Fat-Free Yogurt



## darlenemt08 (Sep 23, 2007)

Where do I find recipes that uses fat-free yogurt? I bought a big container of fat-free yogurt for a recipe my sister found. I'm looking for recipes that uses it so that I can get rid of it.

Darlene


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2007)

Darlene, what flavour is it?


----------



## Caine (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's one I came up with using Paula Dean's original cream biscuit recipe. Using yogurt in place of cream gives them a bit of a sourdough flavor. You should be able to use this one every day until the yogurt is gone, or your family gets sick of eating biscuits, whichever comes first.

2 cups self-rising flour
plain AP flour for board dusting
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 1/2 cups plain, fat-free yogurt


Preheat oven to 500 degrees F. 

In a medium bowl, stir together the flour, sugar, and yogurt until the dough forms a ball. Turn the dough out onto a surface dusted with all pourpose flour. Fold the dough in 1/2 and knead 5 to 7 times, adding just enough flour to keep dough from sticking to your hands. Gently roll out dough to 1/2-inch thickness. Using a 3-inch biscuit cutter coated with flour, cut dough into biscuits. *Do not twist the biscuit cutter!*

Place biscuits on a baking sheet coated with cooking spray, leaving at least 1-inch between each biscuit. Bake for 10 minutes, or until golden brown.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a big-time favorite around here that my normally "non-cooking" husband developed:

*“PSEUDO” FETTUCINI ALFREDO*

1# fettucini (I like Barilla brand)
2 cups of plain yogurt (regular or fat-free)
¾ cup of sour cream
1 stick “I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter”
1 to 2 cups of freshly grated parmesan, romano, or asiago cheese, plus extra for serving
Freshly ground black pepper for serving

Cook fettucini according to package directions & drain.  In same pot pasta cooked in, melt stick of “I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter”, & then stir in yogurt & sour cream.  Add drained pasta & grated cheese & toss gently to combine until heated through & cheese is melted.

Serve topped with extra cheese & freshly ground black pepper if desired.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2007)

*Tzatziki (Yogurt and Cucumber Sauce)*

Tzatziki (Yogurt and Cucumber Sauce)

2 cups plain yogurt, drained (put yogurt in a cheesecloth-lined strainer over a bowl for a couple of hours)
1 medium cucumber, peeled, seeded and grated, then drained of excess water
1 clove garlic, minced
3 tsp. olive oil
1 tbsp. white vinegar
1 tbsp. chopped fresh dill
1 tsp. chopped fresh mint
salt to taste (I like a half teaspoon to start)

Combine all ingredients and chill a few hours.

This makes a great dip for pita chips, or as a sandwich, wrap or pita spread. It's also good with chicken grilled with Greek seasonings (lemon, garlic and oregano). To make pita chips, cut pita bread into small triangles and bake in a 300* oven for 10 minutes or until crisp.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got plain, fat-free yogurt.  I've had trouble finding anything that uses it.  It's easier to find recipes that uses the regular kind.  Once this stuff is gone, I won't buy it again.  

Thanks for the recipes.  Will try them out.  Love Paula Deen and have tried about 2 or 3 of her recipes within the past 1 - 2 yrs.  Will mix up her biscuits.  If anybody else has more or where I can find them, that'd be great.

Darlene


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 25, 2007)

Yogurt Cheese (consistency of thick cream cheese)--line a strainer or small colander with a coffee filter, plop your yogurt into it, place over a bowl and pop into the fridge for 2-3 days.  At the end you will have a liquid at the bottom of the bowl (whey) and in the filter the "cheese". Toss out the liquid and plop the cheese out of the filter into a bowl. I like to add some garlic and onion powder, red chili flakes, chives, maybe a shake of tabasco and enjoy the best, nutritious nonfat cheese spread for crackers or chips.  You're only limited by your imagination as to what you can add.  This is easy and simple.  I would kill for some nonfat yogurt over here.  We had it once and it disapppeared off the shelves in days.  However, there is an abundance of 15% and 20% fat available if you want to choke the ol' pipes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2007)

darlenemt08 said:


> I've got plain, fat-free yogurt.  I've had trouble finding anything that uses it.  It's easier to find recipes that uses the regular kind.  Once this stuff is gone, I won't buy it again.



You can use plain, fat-free yogurt in any recipe that calls for plain yogurt - the recipe doesn't have to say specifically fat-free. That's what I do


----------



## Aera (Sep 25, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> You can use plain, fat-free yogurt in any recipe that calls for plain yogurt - the recipe doesn't have to say specifically fat-free. That's what I do


 
That is exactly what I do too. Especially works well if you are using a yogurt based marinade or dressing. You can spice it up and it tastes great without all the extra fat.


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2007)

If I can add a bit of advice: If you use yogurt in a marinade, be very carefull. Yogurt will literally eat meat and turn it to much if you marinate it more than an hour or two! My favorite thing is to use half-yogurt, half may, and herbs to make ranch dressing.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 26, 2007)

Quick Google search for: Non-Fat Yogurt Recipes got 362,000 hits. Some sites have more than 1 recipe, and these cover all kinds of dishes!

I'm like expatgirl - I like yogurt cheese and it's a great way to use it up (3 cups yogurt makes 1 cup cheese). But - I do it a little differently ... I mix all the herbs and spices into the yogurt before draining out the whey - it's easier to mix that way.


----------



## Dina (Sep 26, 2007)

Skipped through all the posts on here so not sure if anyone already provided this info.  I usually use non-fat yogurt blended with fresh strawberries, bananas and Dole's Orange/Strawberry/Banana juice and make smoothies out of it.  It's also great for making low-fat salad dressings.  Top the yogurt with some honey maple granola and fresh fruit and you'll have a great snack or breakfast.


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 14, 2007)

I like to substitute buying the whole, flavored and granola-topped yogurts with just taking the plain non-fat yogurt and cutting some fruit into it and maybe even adding a little of what ever cereal I have around. cutting the fruit into it and stirring it really well adds the natural sweetness of the fruit, so who needs the store bought aspertame and processed sugar-laced yogurts, right!  Also, you can just do yogurt and dry cereal instead of milk and cereal.


----------

